# Briggs 14.5 carb problems



## bmassey (May 11, 2005)

I was given a riding mower with a briggs and straton 14.5 hp engine. It has sat up for about two years and while trying to get it started I noticed that fuel was getting to the carb but not any farther. I pulled the line off of the carb and blew into it. I barely got any air through and notice this gummy substance dripping out. I blew more and it all came out. Now when I hooked my line back up fuel just pours out of the carb. What did I do? I also noticed whatever the thing on the bottom of the carb with the wires going to it stays really warm even with the mower turned off. The info on the engine is as follows: Briggs and Straton 14.5 hp ohv. Model 287707, Type 0225 01, Code 9503184B. Any help would be greatly appreciated. God Bless


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bmassey said:


> I was given a riding mower with a briggs and straton 14.5 hp engine. It has sat up for about two years and while trying to get it started I noticed that fuel was getting to the carb but not any farther. I pulled the line off of the carb and blew into it. I barely got any air through and notice this gummy substance dripping out. I blew more and it all came out. Now when I hooked my line back up fuel just pours out of the carb. What did I do? I also noticed whatever the thing on the bottom of the carb with the wires going to it stays really warm even with the mower turned off. The info on the engine is as follows: Briggs and Straton 14.5 hp ohv. Model 287707, Type 0225 01, Code 9503184B. Any help would be greatly appreciated. God Bless


fuel by passing the needle and seat , you are going to have to take the carburator off and clean it verry good , you might get by with out changeing the needle and seat , but you might as well get a new needle valve ,, and bowl gasket the thing on the bottom of the carb with the wires going to it is the anti backfire solonoid complements of the the (EPA) when the key is off it will have no juice going to it there is a small shaft inside the solonoid that is pulled downward and opens up the main nozzle jet and lets her get fuel right when you shut the key off it kills juice to it and shuts the jett off (pluggs it up ) it will get warm thats normal , thats a pretty costly little thing but can be eliminated verry verry easy with a pair of wire cutters and a grinder ( lol )


----------



## bmassey (May 11, 2005)

Is that something I can do? I am somewhat mechanically inclined but never worked on small engines before. If not how much should it cost me? thanks for the quick response.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can do it , just have to follow the instructions , if you took it to a shop they are going to tune it up , and will be able to tell you whats wrong with it by looking but is the mower worth spending a little cash on ? good tune up on that engine should not be much more than sixty bucks bowl gasket needle and seat , spark plug , airfilter , and oil , and if they know what they are doing they will set the valves takes about thirty minn , to tune one up


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Do you mean just grind down the plunger so the jet is always open. Can I just pull the plunger out or cut it off? Thanks


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It's true you can grind down the plunger for a quick and dirty fix, but I don't recommend it because you will probably have problems with fuel leakage in the future.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bbnissan said:


> It's true you can grind down the plunger for a quick and dirty fix, but I don't recommend it because you will probably have problems with fuel leakage in the future.


 
it wont make it leak , you just dont want to grind it down to the threads 

it just takes a little bit , all that shutoff solenoid does is keep it from blowing that small black puff when people shut them off @ full throttle (epa) thing 
quick and dirty ? about 99% of my customers want it done when i tell them they are about 35 bucks and they are worthless i've ground alot of them and have never seen one cause any problems ,, but yea i hear ya


----------

